# Wanted Cabo San Lucas Medano Beach



## epcmart (Oct 7, 2015)

looking for a 1Bedroom suite for Nov 21 check in for 1wk.
Only want Medano beach so Villa Del Arco / Palmar or PB Blaco would be ideal.


----------



## Javelin (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a 1BR at Cabo Villas Beach Resort on Medano Beach

http://www.cabovillasbeachresort.com/

Let me know


----------



## epcmart (Oct 12, 2015)

*PM sent*



Javelin said:


> I have a 1BR at Cabo Villas Beach Resort on Medano Beach
> 
> http://www.cabovillasbeachresort.com/
> 
> Let me know



I sent you a pm.


----------

